# Microsoft is developing Natural User Interface, the next level of UX



## maneetpuri (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi friends,


Microsoft is getting ready to give us a real treat, I think. Can you imagine closing an application just with the wink of your eyes! Right, it is going to happen in the near future. 

The IT giant has been working on developing a Natural User Interface which mainly works on touch, speech and even gestures. We have got applications that work with touch and speech(Apple Siri).If you are playing games in Xbox 360 environment using Kinect, then you are also enjoying the fruits of the research and developments done on NUI. Microsoft is having diverse projects under hood which goes in line with the multi dimensional exploration done on NUI.

Catch more about NUI from Microsoft @ Official Microsoft Blog

Cheers!

Maneet Puri


----------

